# American Pickers



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

Tonight on the History Channel, American Pickers was a new episode. Tonight they were in California at George Barris Kustoms. The creator of the Batmobile (for the TV series), among other TV cars. 
The pickers were talking to George about his concept drawings. Which Mike Wolfe bought one for $1,000. While they were working the deal, I noticed on a shelf in the background, an AutoWorld Batman race set. 

Did anyone else watch tonight & see that? Thought that was cool. 
--fcb


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

I watched the show, but missed the background.
hojoe


----------



## GenevaDirt (Feb 18, 2011)

saw it also...but missed the set


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I was there...


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

Good Morning: yes I spotted the AW logo but wasn't quick enuf to spot the other packaging details. 
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## Jisp (Oct 19, 2008)

Does anyone know what season and episode number this was? I'd really like to see it. The show is on the A&E channel here in Australia and airs well after the US. I'd like to keep an eye out for the episode number.

Thanks for any help,
Michael.


----------



## 1970AMX (Feb 3, 2011)

I watched too but missed that. They sure bought some cool stuff.


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*pickers*

well guys in season 1 of the pickers they were picking a wear house in rockford ill. they were picking and on the table where they picked from was 12 afx race set and other race set they never even looked at them.:wave:


----------



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

i saw it lendell, it looked like a riddlers revenge track. but yes autoworld was in the lime light for a second lmao


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

http://www.history.com/shows/american-pickers/videos#american-pickers-california-kustom here's the episode.

The track shows up at 34:55 over Mike's right shoulder (upper left corner of tv screen). The AW is very clear and you can see the bat signal on the box.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Seen it and spotted the AW sets twice. 

They did get some cool stuff. Only good show left on tv.


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

I love the show too, but on at least two occasions I saw them walk right past AFX racing sets. It nearly broke my heart.


----------



## Jisp (Oct 19, 2008)

Thanks FCB.

The slot set in question appears here on the upper left and the bat logo can be seen on the box.












Interestingly there are some discrepancies in the footage used of the Batmobile itself. At around the 31.03 mark we are shown this shot of the car rear with the boys in the background. Note the small yellow/red antenna and the styling of the jet engine exhaust.












Two seconds later we get a slightly different angle of the rear. Ta daaa.... the magic of television! Antenna gone, different exhaust, different floor surface, different vehicle in the distant background, different rear window on the Bm :freak:










Cheers,
Michael. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

The "exhaust" is different, too made me look at picture a little more, does one car appear to have different colored parachutes and is the rear glass have a different divider in the middle?

Bob Weichbrodt
[email protected]
Winston-Salem, NC


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

OK what is that all about. two cars ? lol good eyes guys fcb


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

also there is a plaque under the exhaust pipes on the top car and it is missing on car 2, the antenna on the first one also has a plaque under it. both on gone on car 2

it is very obvious they are 2 different bat mobiles.

hint: pickers is a staged show. like a lot of these hunter type shows.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

I'll play too... I do believe that's the Munster's Coach parked by the second Batmobile. Not sure what the other black car is, maybe Firebird based??? ...RM


----------



## TGM2054 (May 14, 2011)

Hilltop Raceway said:


> I'll play too... I do believe that's the Munster's Coach parked by the second Batmobile. Not sure what the other black car is, maybe Firebird based??? ...RM


 

Nightrider? 

There was only one "original" Batmobile but I think there might have been duplicates that toured the show car circuit back in the day.


----------



## Paper Hollywood (Nov 2, 2011)

Barris made 3 inferior fiberglass Batmobiles for use in shooting the original series. These made the rounds of car shows back then and I saw one at the Dallas Autorama. Let's just say it looked much better on TV.

My guess is George keeps at least one of those around and, for some goofy TV shoot reason, they must have switched them during this shoot. Of course, George now has a cool 4.4 mil instead of the original car, but I'm sure he'll always have at least one '60s Batmobile around the shop.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

the one with the antennae is likely a 1/18 diecast. they come with a lot more detail and some creative "license". consider the amount of footage recorded that must be edited to fit within the 40 or so minutes of the show. anything can happen.


----------



## super8man (Jan 29, 2013)

This one was at the Petersen Museum:










More pics here:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/super8man/sets/72157628123396553/


----------



## Jisp (Oct 19, 2008)

Super8, you have some sweet pics in that album, thanks.

About 30 minutes into the show George states that there were four cars made - stunt, crash, race and original versions.

For the benefit of anyone who missed the show, here are some more stills. What a brilliant episode of such a great show! In no particular order.....










This shot, according to George, was the original - matt black/white pins. It didn't have enough POW factor so they repainted it gloss black/red orange pins on the set!



























George's boys at work on the original conversion.



























Kid in a candy store !









continued....


----------



## Jisp (Oct 19, 2008)

George describing how he decided to go from matt black/white to gloss black/red orange while on the set.



























Original hand drawn concept art of the proposed travelling trailer to show off the car. Mike bought this item.









History!









Not that George is likely to pop in here for a visit but thanks for filling my childhood with dreams, and the memories of them. Thanks also for letting the pickers into your world in order to show us. Just brilliant!

Cheers,
Michael. :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks for posting that picture of the bat hauler... Now who's going to make me a Fairlane wagon??? I think I can handle the trailer... Anyone??? :lol:


----------



## LDThomas (Nov 30, 1999)

The wagon is a Galaxy.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I know, but the Fairlane is a bit more accessible.


----------

